# 2016 El Pescador 24 Cat



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 El Pescador 24 Cat being pushed by a Mercury 350hp Verado (107 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Full custom tower w/cages, storage boxes, foldable burn bar, fiberglass panel w/SeaDek and powdercoated. Lowrance HDS12 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust ULTERRA w/batteries & battery charger, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, Atlas jackplate, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator, storages compartments throughout, livewells w/oxygen pucks and navigation lights.

LOADED out 24 Cat by El Pescador 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $59,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

